# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  .::الحائض في العشر الأواخر وليلة القدر::.

## jumper

*تجلس المرأة - إذا رأت الحيض في رمضان - بائسة آسفة على ما عساه يفوتها من الفضل والخير. ولكننا نقول لكل امرأة

تملكتها هذه الحالة.. لا تبتئسي.. !


لا تبتئسي.. ففي صحيح البخاري من حديث أبي موسى أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (إذا مرض العبد أو

سافر كتب الله تعالى له من الأجر مثل ما كان يعمل صحيحا مقيما). والحيض مرض عارض يمنع صاحبته مما كانت تفعله

وهي صحيحة، فإذا أتاها وكان لها رصيد من العبادة، وعادة من الطاعة لم يمنعها من مواصلتها إلا الحيض فإن لها من

الأجر مثل ما كانت تعمل وهي صحيحة.

لا تبتئسي.. فلقد أعلن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه وهم في الجهاد أن من

كان مشتاقا للجهاد صادق النية في ذلك، ولم يمنعه سوى العذر فإن له مثل أجر من خرج للجهاد دون فرق، فروى

البخاري من حديث أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إن بالمدينة رجالا ما قطعتم واديا، ولا سلكتم طريقا إلا

شركوكم في الأجر، حبسهم العذر).


أن الكثير من بنات حواء ما أن يصبن بالحيض في رمضان – أو غير رمضان – يغفلن كليا عن ذكر الله وعن استشعار

روحانية هذا الشهر , وقد ينشغلن بالتلفاز أو غيره ظنًا منهن إنهن جائز لهن أن يضيعن أوقاتهن بعيدا عن روحانيات

هذا الشهر مادمن حائضات , والنتيجة شعورهن بالفتور بعد الطهر من الحيض وقد تتقاعس الفتاة عن أداء بعض العبادات

التي كانت تؤديها قبل أن تحيض .ولنذكركِ إن هناك عبادات يمكنكِ القيام بها وأنت حائض ...






فتاوى بما تعمله الحائض في العشر الأواخر وليلة القدر..

أخذ حبوب منع الحيض في العشر الأواخر من رمضان


سؤال:

إذا كانت المرأة يأتيها الحيض في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ، فهل يجوز لها أن تستعمل حبوب منع الحمل لتتمكن من أداء العبادة في هذه الأيام الفاضلة ؟.



الجواب:


الحمد لله
عُرض هذا السؤال على الشيخ محمد ابن عثيمين رحمه الله فقال :

لا نرى أنها تستعمل هذه الحبوب لتعينها على طاعة الله ؛ لأن الحيض الذي يخرج شيءٌ كتبه الله على بنات آدم
وقد دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على عائشة وهي معه في حجة الوداع وقد أحرمت بالعمرة فأتاها الحيض قبل أن تصل إلى مكة فدخل عليها وهي تبكي ، فقال ما يبكيك فأخبرته أنها حاضت فقال لها إن هذا شيءٌ قد كتبه الله على بنات آدم ، فالحيض ليس منها فإذا جاءها في العشر الأواخر فلتقنع بما قدر الله لها ولا تستعمل هذه الحبوب وقد بلغني ممن أثق به من الأطباء أن هذه الحبوب ضارة في الرحم وفي الدم وربما تكون سبباً لتشويه الجنين إذا حصل لها جنين فلذاك نرى تجنبها . وإذا حصل لها الحيض وتركت الصلاة والصيام فهذا ليس بيدها بل بقدر الله .


الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله





ما تشتغل به الحائض في العشر الأواخر

السؤال

ماذا أفعل في الأيام التي لا صلاة عليّ فيها، وخاصة في العشر الأواخر من رمضان، مع العلم أني أعرف كيف أستغلها بالذكر والأعمال الصالحة، ولكن أريد معرفة تفصيلية عن جميع الأعمال التي أقوم بها؟ وجزاك الله خيراً.


الجواب

هذه الرغبة لديك في عمل الخير دليل توفيق من الله، وتعلمين أن الحائض تمنع من الصوم والصلاة ومس المصحف والطواف بالبيت ودخول المسجد، أما بقية العبادات الشرعية الواجبة والمستحبة فهي كغيرها، ومن ذلك الذكر وحتى قراءة القرآن عن ظهر قلب فإنه جائز للحائض في أصح قولي العلماء ولو لغير التعلم والمراجعة -سددكم الله-.

سلمان العودة





ماذا تفعل الحائض ليلة القدر

سؤال:

ماذا يمكن للحائض أن تفعل في ليلة القدر ؟ هل يمكنها أن تزيد من حسناتها بانشغالها بالعبادة ؟ إذا كان الجواب "بنعم"، فما هي الأمور التي يمكن أن تفعلها في تلك الليلة ؟.

الجواب:

الحمد لله

الحائض تفعل جميع العبادات إلا الصلاة والصيام والطواف بالكعبة والاعتكاف في المسجد .

وقد ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يحيي الليل في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ، روى البخاري ( 2024 ) ومسلم ( 1174 ) عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا دخل العشر شد مئزره وأحيا ليله وأيقظ أهله .

وإحياء الليل ليس خاصاً بالصلاة ، بل يشمل جميع الطاعات ، وبهذا فسره العلماء :

قال الحافظ : ( وأحيا ليله ) أي سهره بالطاعة .

وقال النووي : أي استغرقه بالسهر في الصلاة وغيرها .

وقال في عون المعبود : أي بالصلاة والذكر وتلاوة القرآن .

وصلاة القيام أفضل ما يقوم به العبد من العبادات في ليلة القدر ، ولذلك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ) رواه البخاري ( 1901 ) ، ومسلم ( 760 ) .

ولما كانت الحائض ممنوعة من الصلاة ، فإنه يمكنها إحياء الليل بطاعات أخرى غير الصلاة مثل :

1- قراءة القرآن راجع سؤال رقم ( 2564 )

2- الذكر : من تسبيح وتهليل وتحميد وما أشبه ذلك ، فتكثر من قول : سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، وسبحان الله وبحمده ، وسبحان الله العظيم ... ونحو ذلك

3- الاستغفار : فتكثر من قول ( استغفر الله ) .

4- الدعاء : فتكثر من دعاء الله تعالى وسؤاله من خير الدنيا والآخرة ، فإن الدعاء من أفضل العبادات ، حتى قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الدعاء هو العبادة ) رواه الترمذي ( 2895 ) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي( 2370 )

فيمكن للحائض أن تقوم بهذه العبادات وغيرها في ليلة القدر .

نسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى ، وأن يتقبل الله منا صالح الأعمال .


منقول*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## ريمهpretty

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ميـــاسة

يزاج الله الف خير عالموضوووع

----------


## Rha

_يزاج الله خير_

----------


## شفافة الشوق

مشكووووووره

----------


## راعيت البيت

جزاج الله الف خير ع الافاده

----------


## Wolves_grl

يزاج الله الف خيي حبووبه ^_^

----------


## كسوله

يزاج الله الف كل خير وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## الوعد قدام

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دلوعه حماده

مشـــــــــــــكورهـ فميزإأإأإأن حسنإأإأإأتجـ ياربيهـ ,,,

----------


## reternback

مشكورة حبوبة........

----------


## زوجة المرشدي

يزاج الله خير 

والله سؤال عن الحائض في العشر الاواخر كان دوم في بالي بس ما كنت اعرف اسأل منو ...

مشكورة اختي

----------


## حور العين1

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ريـــــــم

سبحان الله .. 

يزاج الله خير إختي ،،

----------


## بنت الاجواد

جزاج الله الف خير ع الافاده

----------


## UM.AMAL

مشكورة حبيبتي ويزاج الله ألف خير 0

----------


## أم خالد 75

يزاااااااااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## الشريفة4

جزاج الله كل خي ...واثابج الجنة
(اللهم اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار)
اختج في الله
بنت بني هاشم

----------


## ام ندى ...

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## مزماه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## fatoomi

مشكورة

----------


## بنت الوطن

يزاج الله خيييييييييييييييير

----------


## S&H

يزاج الله الف خير حبووبه

----------


## 7awaa

يزاج الله خير اختي
و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## GOAHEAD

جزيتي خيرا

----------


## جوهرة القصر

الله يعطيج العافية ..

----------


## jumper

مشكورين على الردود

----------


## dodosama

جزاكى الله الف الف خير على الموضوع القيم

----------


## jumper

البرنامج اليومي للحائض في رمضان
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=97&book=2015

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

الله لا يحرمنا الاجر
استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## الدوسريه

بارك الله فيج حبيبتي

----------


## jumper

up  :Smile:

----------


## العهود111

يزاج الله خير الجزاء عني وعن كل مسلمة تقرا هالموضوع 
وربي يوفقج دنيا وآخرة 
الحقيقة الاغلبية غافلين عن هالاشياء وأنا منهم 
(وذكر ان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين ..

----------


## jumper

:Smile:  up

----------


## أم شادن

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## حبي 123

جزاك الله الف خير على الموضوع

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

جزاك الله خير

----------


## شموخ التواضع

يزاج الله خير الغاليه ... والله اني زعلت ورحت للوالده والدمعه فعيني لاني ما بقدر اصوم فالعشر الاواخر . :Frown: .. قالتلي مأجوره لا تزعلين .. فتذكرت اني اقل شي ممكن اسويه امسك السبحه وايلس استغفر واسبح ... والحمدلله على كل حال ..

----------


## الإيناس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

بارك الله فيك اختى الحبيبة 

فإنى لم انقطع عن البكاء وحزينة جدا واشعر انى طُردت والعياذ بالله من رحمته تعالى بأنى لا اتمكن من اداء العبادات وحضور صلاتى القيام والتهجد مثل باقى اخواتى 

مما اثر سلبيا جدا على حياتى ككل 

سأحاول بإذن الله ان اغير هذا الشعور بعد ان قرأت موضوعك المبارك جزاك الله كل خير عليه وتقبل منك صالح الاعمال

----------


## jumper

رفع للتذكير

----------


## غبيره

تسلمين الغاليه ع الطرح ويزاج الله خير

----------


## عراقيه انا

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## ام العناد

بوركت يدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك

----------


## Miss Sam

يزاج الله كل خير ... والله أرحتني لأني حائض وكنت جداً زعلانه بس سبحان الله مايظلم عباده أبد

الحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## maryam nasib

يزاااااااااااااااااااااج الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## عنود الصييد

مشكوووووووووره

----------


## dream-land

جزاج اله خير

----------


## دلع بو راشد

يعله في ميزاان حسناااتج ^^

----------


## المنصوريه_55

يزاج الله الف خير
تسلميين فديتج عالإفاده

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

يزااج الله خير اختي

وانا شرفت الحلووه 22 يعني اول العشر الاواخر ااااه ياقلبي والله قلبي متفطر ومتقطع بس الحمدلله على كل حال الله أعلم بالنوايا  :Frown: 

لازم نشد حيلنا بالدعاء والذكر وقراءة القران

----------


## افناان

يزاج الله خير

----------

